# Laying Track



## daveyb99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Friend sent me this interesting video showing how to lay track, the automated way

Click Here


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 25, 2011)

daveyb99 said:


> Friend sent me this interesting video showing how to lay track, the automated way
> 
> Click Here


Mahalo for sharing that.


----------



## jis (Feb 25, 2011)

daveyb99 said:


> Friend sent me this interesting video showing how to lay track, the automated way
> 
> Click Here


I had the good fortune to watch this from my study window a couple of years back, as NJ Transit replaced wood tie track with concrete tie track on the Morris and Essex line Millburn to Summit ramp, which passes by my place. Quite fascinating to watch initially, but then it gets boring after a while :mellow:


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2011)

Is it actually laying track, or simply replacing the sleepers and ballast ?


----------



## rrdude (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeeze, I've seen before, but still amazing. Beats hand-carrying 33' lengths of rail, and pounding spikes into 200+ LB ties, by hand, I sucked with the speed wrench too. I sucked with the pry bar. But I learned to tamp pretty damn well.

Maybe it was all the time I spent weeding my dad's garden years before..........ha.

Uggh, I hated that summer.


----------



## jis (Feb 25, 2011)

Tony said:


> Is it actually laying track, or simply replacing the sleepers and ballast ?


This one is replacing ties (sleepers) and cleaning ballast.

The one by my place was actually replacing both ties and rail, so in a manner of speaking was replacing the track. Same machine, different mode of operation.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 26, 2011)

This is in Europe, and almost certainly in France.

The coupling (hook and screw) and buffers plus the backgound houses tell me Europe. Also the general nature and apperance of the equipment, the men working, their dress, etc.

In France because the ties they are taking out are the two-block type with the rod sticking up for the Nabla clip. The ties going in are monoblock with Pandrol e clips. (Pandrol now has French ownership) The words you see on the side of the unit (59 seconds in) are in French.

Since it is single track and non-electrified, probably a secondary main or branch line.


----------

